# My bichir and eel tank



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Its coming along have to add co2 and hopefully it will fill in.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks good Pat!


----------



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thats lovely Pat!!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks guys just hooked the co2 up so should see some growth in a few weeks. Fish really seem to like the leaves even though they hide more.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> Its coming along have to add co2 and hopefully it will fill in.


I think it looks great right now. I like the sparse look of the leaves/sand/driftwood all tie together so well.

Really captured the fall look.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks I never thought of that lol I just put them in there to make it more natural for the fish


----------

